# What is the longest you have been on the road for..?



## Everymanalion (Sep 29, 2012)

So, I am curious, what is the longest you have been on the road for, I mean without having a "home base" in terms of a room/apartment you pay for yourself. How long have you been constantly moving for? I always love the romantic "I have been traveling all my life" answers and I know there are at least a couple people on this website who have been literally on the road majority of their life, I would love to hear your timeline/stories/experience, do you regret being on the road so long? Or would you not have changed a thing about your past? Just curious as I am bored and stuck in Nashville ha


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 29, 2012)

Id been on the road constantly since 2002 to 2010. Tried to settle down in 2010 in FL in for about 10 months and it didnt work so i ended up riding to the west coast, fucking around for awhile and am currently trying here. Ive been "settled" here for about 7 months now. I still take as many rides as i can get the time for (6 since ive been here. all different directions). But i think this is the one... at least for a couple years.

I dont think living in one place for the rest of my time on earth is something i can do. Im hopelessly addicted to motion. But there is cool stuff you can do in a house that you cant do on the road. The one thing that really sux about years of travel is when you try to get a job and theres years and years of a gap in your employment. I usually just lie, but it makes getting a job pretty tough. That and im still having a really hard time with bills, "normal people", and knowing that i have to be at a certain place at a certain time every weekday. The cool thing is i know if it all went to shit and i was homeless I would be right back to my comfort zone.

I dont regret any of the time ive spent on the road. I look at it like... All my highschool friends (excluding the 7 or so who came out on the road) went to college after school and got trapped into "normal life" right away. They "got wild" in college and all that but they dont really know the world thats out there. All they know is schedules, their home town, whats on TV. Traveling is an education in its own right. Also knowing that you can live/survive on basically nothing and you have a "home" in every city/town in the country is great. It always cracks me up when people are like "well, we live in a dilapidated trailer, we can barely even afford ramen for dinner, i work 3 shitty jobs... BUT at least we aint homeless" So many people are arfaid to be homeless and coming from that into the world of normality is like that ace in the hand.

Alright


----------



## slackHaddock (Sep 29, 2012)

Good explanation up there. I used to travel with specifically skateboarders who would be trying to film and get photos of cool tricks in other cities until i realized that when these little road trips were over id be so fuckin bummed on conforming back to a shitty job in the hometown. Living in my families empty.house that got bought by the bank by myself haha. I didnt realize i was squatting in high school. Probably why i never went to fuciin school. Well through travelin with these skaters i realized that i need to travel for non skating purposes. So after meeting up with kids that travel without skating but still down to be dirty and camp under bridges and backyards, i never had to stop traveling and didnt want to. I tried to settle down in nyc a year and a half ago because i figured it was the most chaotic city in the us and i wouldnt get bored. Wrong. Hitched back to cleveland when i was miserable and began drinkin and traveling until now. Got alcohol related pancreatitus 3 times bad enough for hospitalization so i had to hang up the alky. Been 2 months sober and stayin with a freiend in ohio trying to figure out sober traveling. Its weird but the more i think about it may be more fun. Less to buy or worry about.

So on and off for 7 years. 4 months at a time is usually how long i go. I always find a couch in ohio so i homebase it until i cant take it anymore.


----------



## keg (Sep 29, 2012)

19 years and i have never had a home base.I sometimes wish i did because i had records,art trinkets and other stuff that overtime i lost or threw away cause no room in bag.But if you have someplace to retreat to you might so i guess its kinda good.But when i cannot go anymore it sucks that i am just gonna be another bum sittin same town and coin same thing ....


----------

